# Kelby German Shepherds



## Kbskopec (Mar 10, 2014)

Has anyone heard of or have purchased a puppy from this breeder?? I am having a heck of a time choosing one and I am interested in these guys. I am looking for your classic big boned, red and black GSD with a dark mask. I would also like a shepherd with a medium drive as I intend on putting him through numerous classes and eventually title him, but I also want a dog who is laid back and isn't compulsive or hyper. 

I have previously purchased a puppy without doing a whole lot of homework. Sadly I had to put my 2 year old boy, Frankie, down due to immune mediated thrombocytopenia. I cannot entirely blame the breeder but at the same time, we can not rule her out as the cause either. And unfortunately we purchased another puppy from her 6 months prior and she had junk hips by the time she was 10mos old. Because of this I am having a very hard time settling on a breeder- I need your help! Let me know if you guys recommend any other breeders as well! I appreciate it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

well 
long haired arent exotic
um not sure what else to say

*Exotic long coats from time to time.*


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

duplicate thread


----------

